# 3D-Monitor oder Sandy Bridge?



## Narga (13. Januar 2011)

Hallo. Ich stehe gerade vor einer schweren Entscheidung:
Entweder ich kaufe mir einen 3D-Monitor mit Nvidia 3D-Vision oder nen neuen Prozessor (i5 2500K) samt UEFI-Mainboard, DDR3-1600er RAM (4GB) und 60GB SSD. Beides wäre im ähnlichen Preissegment, wobei das 3D-Set ca. 60€ billiger wäre.
Zum 3D: Ich mag 3D sehr, allerdings war das bei meinem Monitorkauf vor einem Jahr kein Thema. Mein jetztiger Bildschirm unterscheidet sich kaum von dem, den ich kaufen würde. Ich würde lediglich eine bessere Reaktionszeit und mehr Kontrast bekommen, die Größe und Auflösung sind gleich. Ich bin von 3D sehr begeistert, allerdings würde das Paket ca. 450€ kosten, was schon ein bisschen teuer ist, deshalb weiß ich nicht, ob sich das lohnt.
Zur CPU & co.: Mein jetztiger PC ist mit einem C2Duo E8400 @3,6 Ghz, DDR2-800er RAM und 2TB HDD ausgestattet (GraKa: Gigabyte GTX470 SOC. In der aktuellen PCGH steht, dass sich die CPU-Leistung um 64% haben würde. Das würde ein bisschen über 500€ kosten. Dadurch würde sich mein PC verschnellern, durch bessere CPU/RAM und SSD, allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie viel schneller das werden würde.

Ich Spiele viel und würde auch in Fall 1 3D-BluRays anschauen. Hat jemand einen Rat davon, welches "Paket" ich eher nehmen sollte?

PS: Das andere Paket werde ich dann spätestens Ende 2011 kaufen.


----------



## Happyplace4190 (13. Januar 2011)

Ich würd sandy bridge und nen 3d Monitor nehmen ! weil für 3d brauchst du enerme Leistung ..


----------



## iRaptor (13. Januar 2011)

Erst mal PC aufrüsten und dann 3D Monitore. In einem Jahr kann sich noch viel bei 3D tun.

Lg


----------



## Narga (13. Januar 2011)

Happyplace4190 schrieb:


> Ich würd sandy bridge und nen 3d Monitor nehmen ! weil für 3d brauchst du enerme Leistung ..



Beide kann ich leider nicht nehmen...
Bei 3D kann sich natürlich was ändern, hat sich aber 2010 kaum was geändert. Wäre es nicht sinnvoller auf PCIE 3.0 zu warten?


----------



## Happyplace4190 (13. Januar 2011)

Dann lohnt es sich nicht jetzt neu zu kaufen .. weder monitor noch sandy bridge


----------



## klefreak (13. Januar 2011)

schau dir mal wegen der 3d alternative den ZALMAN TRIMON 3D monitor an, der kostet ca 300€ samt 2 passiven Brillen,und man kann dabei auch die REALD 3D Brillen aus dem Kino verwenden
+ man ist grafikkartenhesrtellerunabhängig!

mfg

(ps hab den selber)


----------



## Happyplace4190 (13. Januar 2011)

Trotzdem ist seine Hardware zu langsam für neue spiele in 3D


----------



## Narga (13. Januar 2011)

klefreak schrieb:


> schau dir mal wegen der 3d alternative den ZALMAN TRIMON 3D monitor an, der kostet ca 300€ samt 2 passiven Brillen,und man kann dabei auch die REALD 3D Brillen aus dem Kino verwenden
> + man ist grafikkartenhesrtellerunabhängig!
> 
> mfg
> ...



Ist der 3D-Effekt für Spiele genausogut wie der von 3D-Vision?


----------



## klefreak (13. Januar 2011)

Happyplace4190 schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist seine Hardware zu langsam für neue spiele in 3D



laos bei meiner HD5770 geht 3d Spielen sher gut, crysis kann man natürlich nicht in "ultra" spielen aber das war bei meiner Investition auch nicht beabsichtigt 

die CPU sollte noch ausreichend sein für den Großteil der Spiele.(auch die GPU)

wenn man sich einen 3d Monitor anschafft, (ich bevorzuge die Polfiltertechnik gegenüber der der für mich "flackernden" 120hz Shuttertechnik) so macht es noch Sinn noch in zb Powerdvd10ultra zu investieren, da man damit auch 2d filme in relativ brauchbares 3d umrechnen kann ! (ich schaue alle filme nur mehr in 3d oder pseudo3d  )
der Zalmanmonitor wird im 3d betrieb kaum dunkler (Shutter verlieren 50%Helligkeit!)
der Monitor ist ein guter 2d Monitor; dank IZ3d Treiber kann man NVidia sowie Amd verwenden
der Preis ist günstiger als die Shuttertechnik (eventuell kann der Threadersteller mit dem gesparten Geld in naher Zukunft seinen Rechner dann auf Sandybridge oder Bulldozer aufrüsten..
der Monitor hat allerdings eine spiegelnde Oberfläche (der Polarisationsfilter benötigt das; und es gibt in der Höhe eine relativ enge Blickwinkelabhängigkeit (nur im 3d Betrieb!) sitzt man zu tief oder hoch kommt es zu einem "Ghosting" --> Ausrichtung des Monitors auf seine eigene Sitzposition nötig 

mfg

EDIT:


Narga schrieb:


> Ist der 3D-Effekt für Spiele genausogut wie der von 3D-Vision?


Ich hab leider KEIN 3d Vision zum vergleich, jedoch hatte ich die Shuttertechnik schon 1999 an einer elsa Revelator in Verwendung --> flackerte an meinem 120hz röhrenmonitor ; auch bei den 3d TV's sehe ich Flackern, daher ist diese Technik für MICH untauglich!
(abgesehen davon, dass die Brillen sauteuer sind; die Zalmanbrillen kosten im KINO 1€ und die "originalen" 16€ --> 3dVision 80€+ !!!

Der Monitor (Zalman) arbeitet im Zeilenverfahren, was bedeutet, dass die geraden Bildschirmzeilen für das linke aund die ungeraden für das rechte Auge sichtbar sind, ab einem Sitzabstand von ca 60cm kann man aber diese halbierte Auflösung nicht mehr erkennen, in Filmen fällt das überhaupt nicht auf, auch nicht wenn man näher ran geht.  
Ich hab in letzter Zeit wenig gespielt, allerdings war die Demo von Arcania recht gut spielbar, der 3d Effekt ist brauchbar.
prinzipiell sollte NVISON und der IZ3D Treiber qualitativ gleich gutes 3D produzieren, wenn man den effekt zu stark einstellt kommt es zumindest bei mir zu einer starken "beanspruchung" beim Spielen (anstrengend!)

mfg

EDIT2

laut PCGH Magazin soll 3d Vision einen etwas stärkeren 3d Effekt bieten
aber zu einem höheren *Preis* und mit "flimmern" und mit einer >50% Helligkeitsreduktion


----------



## Narga (13. Januar 2011)

Also die Helligkeit ist immer noch in Ordnung, wenn man einen guten Monitor hat und die Helligkeit im Spiel hochdreht. Das ist eher weniger ein Negativpukt (konnte ich schon testen). 3D-Vision kostet ca. 100€ mehr, aber das ist der stärkere 3D-Effekt mir weert, da mir auch der Monitor nicht gefällt wegen der geringeren Auflösung. Ich werde wenn dann bei 3D Vision bleiben, da ich sowieso immer Nvidia-Karten kaufe und deswegen die ATI-Tauglichkeit mir nicht so viel bringt.
Wenn dann schon richtig! ^^


----------



## klefreak (13. Januar 2011)

Narga schrieb:


> Also die Helligkeit ist immer noch in Ordnung, wenn man einen guten Monitor hat und die Helligkeit im Spiel hochdreht. Das ist eher weniger ein Negativpukt (konnte ich schon testen). 3D-Vision kostet ca. 100€ mehr, aber das ist der stärkere 3D-Effekt mir weert, da mir auch der Monitor nicht gefällt wegen der geringeren Auflösung. Ich werde wenn dann bei 3D Vision bleiben, da ich sowieso immer Nvidia-Karten kaufe und deswegen die ATI-Tauglichkeit mir nicht so viel bringt.
> Wenn dann schon richtig! ^^



geringere Auflösung?
Zalman ZM-M215W, 21.5", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI, Audio | Geizhals.at EU

aber die entshceidung liegt letztendlich bei dir. Wenn du NVison schon "testen" konntest, und dir das System zusagt, dann ist das für mich auch ok 

mfg

ps: da cih des öfteren mit mehr als 2 Leuten Filme gucke wäre mir Nvison zu teuer, auch will ich nicht Grafkikkartenabhängig sein wenn ich einen MOnitor kaufe


----------



## Narga (13. Januar 2011)

Oh, hab da nen anderen gesehen. Naja, ist aber trotzdem eher nix für mich.
Ich bin aber echt am Überlegen, ob ich mit der CPU nicht noch warten soll bis der 1356er Sockel draußen ist (bis dahin ist wahrscheinlich auch PCIE 3.0 draußen und SSDs sind billiger).
Weiß jemand, wie teuer und wie gut die sein werden (vllt so ein 200€ Sechskerner)?


----------

